

Things I didn't know about Google - technologizer
http://techland.time.com/2013/09/21/ten-things-i-didnt-know-about-google/

======
hanley
Why remove the first word of the article? "Ten Things I Didn’t Know About
Google" provides a better explanation of the article anyways - it's a list of
10 factoids about Google.

~~~
twiceaday
HN disallows the "x things ..." title template.

